
What's up with Chinese DDoS astroturfing? - luu
http://danluu.com/gfw-ddos-astroturfing
======
dang
Probably HN's best insurance against astroturfing is to improve the culture of
substantive discourse. The higher the signal/noise ratio gets, the harder it
is to fake.

